# How many clowns



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi
I have 90 gallon tank with lot's of live rock and some corals.
Livestock
Blue tang 
nasso tang
2 cardinals
2 clowns that are hosting the anemone
I want to buy 2 more clowns and I don't know if it's ok to do so. Would be ok to add 2 more or will they fight with the 2 that are already in the tank hosting the anemone, or will the 2 new ones disturb the 2 that are already in the tank?
thx violet


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

May very well depend on what kind of clown. They are members of the damselfish family, and they do carry part of the territorial instinct. Do your research on the different species of clownfish, because they will react differently. There's a lot of info out there. For example, you may be better off if you already have 2 Percolas, to add 2 of a different variety, say Tomatoes, which are not as shy as the percolas who are established in the tank. But if you go with tomatoes, make sure your pair gets along good together, as non-paired coupled don't always get along. I got mine from SUM and they had already paired up in the tank in the store. 

This is an example, but do more research toward your species of choice. From what I've heard, it might be unwise to add 2 more of the same species. I've already had a bad experience with damsels beating up on new guys of the same specie, and I'd rather not repeat it. General rule of thumb is to add all the fish of the same specie at the same time, to reduce the chance of fighting.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Violet. I am not 100% sure but I know from reading on RC that alot of people who seem to have two clowns in the tank and then add another of the same kind have probs. Because if the two in there already are a pair the female will do what ever to protect the male. 
I think you might have to add another type of clown like someyone else said.
But I am not sure as I dont keep clown fish as you saw..


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok
Thank you for the quick replays. I wont be buying the fish after all for two reasons. 
I wanted to just get the copperband that the guy is selling, but he said I have to buy all 3, because he needs to sell all. So that's why I was going to get the clowns too. But after reading a littlebit and after getting yours feed back it is probably best if I don't add anymore clowns.
The second reason is funny I asked the guy to write me email saying he will take $50 for all of the fish and that I will pay him $80 like he wanted. I just wanted to trick my husband that this is a great deal. So the guy agreed and he send me the email, but instead of sending completelly new email, he just pressed the replay button, and as you all know my email came atach on the bottom, and my husband read both of them. So he Got me.  Ops.
So I decided to just let go of the deal.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ouch! >.< That's hilarious, LOL! You need a private email address. 

BTW, SUM had copperbands last week for 25 bux.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

I know you aren't getting it anymore but I just wanted to give you a heads up; be careful if you ever want to get a copperband butterfly fish. I've had one in the past and in my own experience they were fine at first but suddenly developed a habit of picking on anemones and LPS corals. I've read this before getting him but considered that the tank he was coming from housed some beautiful anemones and a large variety of corals without any problems but after months in my tank it became an issue. Always overfed with a varied diet too so hunger wasn't the reason.. 

some people would say the same for angelfish as well; as they grow older they may develop a natural habit of nipping on soft or LPS corals. just something to consider that's all.


----------

